# Most Underrated Cubers?



## daniel0731ex (Oct 13, 2009)

who do you think is the most underrated cuber??


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 13, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> who do you think is the most overrated/underrated cuber??
> 
> Overrated:
> memyselfandpi - he is good. yes. but some people are starting it "idolize" him, which i think is a bit too much. also, his voice tickles my ears a little
> ...



That pretty much answer's it for me


----------



## elcarc (Oct 13, 2009)

overratted
for a while it was memyselfandpi and monkeydude1313, but eh
i think although he kind of deserved it, thrawst overrated to
yu nakaji is overrated, but i bet it will die down in a while, just like it did with erik.


underrated
petsvic for a while
pogobat
robh0629
lancetheblueknight (sorry, i dont any of these peoples real names)
who ever that guy was that got the square 1 in 10 seconds
uhh, ill be back later to ad more


without rob, my 4x4 would still be scrambled

and without pogobat, i wouldn't be a speed solver today


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2009)

Underrated until this weekend, Breandan.

I got annoyed when somebody said he wouldn't win WC without possibly being able to predict that, which just goes to show what that person knew 

Not only is Breandan an amazing cuber but he is in no way braggy about his times, nor does he make outrageous claims about his ability. He is a super awesome nice guy and totally deserved to win. Of course we also live in the same country, which makes him extra good


----------



## Muesli (Oct 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Underrated until this weekend, Breandan.
> 
> I got annoyed when somebody said he wouldn't win WC without possibly being able to predict that, which just goes to show what that person knew
> 
> Not only is Breandan an amazing cuber but he is in no way braggy about his times, nor does he make outrageous claims about his ability. He is a super awesome nice guy and totally deserved to win. Of course we also live in the same country, which makes him extra good



+1

Also, I wouldn't say Pogobat is under-rated. Have you seen half of the comments on his videos? He could be a god to some of these people. Under-rated by Speedcubers, but incredibly over-rated by the rest of the world.


----------



## Escher (Oct 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Underrated until this weekend, Breandan.
> 
> I got annoyed when somebody said he wouldn't win WC without possibly being able to predict that, which just goes to show what that person knew
> 
> Not only is Breandan an amazing cuber but he is in no way braggy about his times, nor does he make outrageous claims about his ability. He is a super awesome nice guy and totally deserved to win. Of course we also live in the same country, which makes him extra good



+1 for everything in this post!
Breandan is probably the nicest guy on the planet, as well as being (one of) the fastest.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 13, 2009)

Overrated:
Definitely Yu Nakajima. I think that the fact that he actually become famous ina relatively "short" time period; made him look god-like to many speedcubers out there. I'm not saying he is or was bad, only that he was overrated.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 13, 2009)

Under Rated:
John Tamanas.

Over Rated:
Too many to list. D: D: D:
Mostly youtube people with lots of little kid subscribers.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

Underrated: Dan Knights. He's a super cool guy, and I find that a lot of new cubers have no idea who he is.


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 13, 2009)

Usually I just ignore this kind of divisive threads, but this time I won't. Please don't call out nice people that have done so much for cubing, it's not cool at all.


----------



## brunson (Oct 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Overrated: Dan Brown


Seriously. 

The DaVinci Code was a terrible, terrible book, but Angels and Demons made it read like Shakespeare. I can't believe all the hype about his new formulaic piece of literary trash, I won't be reading it. 

P.S. This thread is pathetic and infantile.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 13, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> Usually I just ignore this kind of divisive threads, but this time I won't. Please don't call out nice people that have done so much for cubing, it's not cool at all.





brunson said:


> P.S. This thread is pathetic and infantile.



Agreed. I think this thread should be removed altogether.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > Usually I just ignore this kind of divisive threads, but this time I won't. Please don't call out nice people that have done so much for cubing, it's not cool at all.
> ...



Yeah, that's a good idea.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2009)

I've always thought Dan was underrated because of the bad technique for speed and the not-so-helpful lubing video, but at he has still done a lot for the cubing community!

I don't think Yu Nakajima is overrated. That 'support nakajima club' was started by one person randomly, and I don't think anyone else ever actually joined that thing. Plus, Yu himself asked for that not to happen.
I think he was a very fast cuber with very fast improvement, and speed ahead of his time. He and other fellow Japanese cubers made large contributions with the cutex videos and website. I guess some people do however think he's better at certain things than he really is.


I'm not gonna say who I think is overrated for two reasons. I don't often think about people like that, and you should have enough respect for them to keep these discussions private if you really feel the urge to talk about them this way. Although it would be better to not say this stuff at all.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 13, 2009)

Underrated: Me 
Joking, joking...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2009)

As for overrated, I don't wish to comment, it's not nice to start slating people really and this thread just asked for it. Maybe we can just talk about underrated cubers?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Maybe we can just talk about underrated cubers?



That would certainly be a lot less tedious.


----------



## brunson (Oct 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we can just talk about underrated cubers?
> ...


+1


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 13, 2009)

brunson said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



That works too


----------



## Shortey (Oct 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Underrated until this weekend, Breandan.
> 
> I got annoyed when somebody said he wouldn't win WC without possibly being able to predict that, which just goes to show what that person knew



Thanks for proving me wrong Charlie. I'm happy for Breandan, and he totally deserved it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 13, 2009)

Morten said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Underrated until this weekend, Breandan.
> ...



Lol well it wasn't really me that proved you wrong, but sure I can win the next WC if you insist


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 13, 2009)

Derrick Eide is the hardest working yet least rewarded cuber EVER...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Overrated: Dan Brown
> 
> Underrated: Dan Knights. He's a super cool guy, and I find that a lot of new cubers have no idea who he is.



+1

Dan Brow is so overrated. There are better tutorials on YouTube and he gets so much fame cause his was seen the most amount of times.

Oh and Justin Jaffray, he is underrated. He pwns so crazy in 2x2.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 13, 2009)

Edmund said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Overrated: Dan Brown
> ...



but without dan brown, alot of new speedsolvers wouldnt be here today. i learned from dan brown, and although it wasnt the best way to learn, It was a good start in my opinion


----------



## Muesli (Oct 13, 2009)

elcarc said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...




I am a Dan Brown student myself. I wish he had taught a better method though. The cross-over from the method he teaches to Fridrich isn't particulary easy.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 13, 2009)

Underrated: Kellon Olusala (i think i spelled his name wrong)


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 13, 2009)

I learned from Dan too, and I crossed over to Fridich fine (at which point I found badmephisto), I'm sub-20 and improving.

A LOT of speedcubers started from Dan Brown.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

Enough about Dan Brown. We agreed to only discuss underrated cubers.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL thread 

Underrated? I'd have to say Austin Moore and Erik Johnson. Just because they don't use CFOP doesn't mean they're not good


----------



## Kian (Oct 13, 2009)

Obviously talking about being overrated is silly, but there are definitely some cubers that I think get less attention then they deserve. Milan Baticz and Yumu Tabuchi are the first names that pop into my head for that.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think anyone is overrated; it seems that everyone who people say is overrated is just someone who the poster personally doesn't have as positive an opinion of as the community does. Sure, there are people from youtube who receive a ton of attention and praise, but usually that is because they've helped out or befriended a ton of people. If their popularity wasn't deserved, why would they be popular in the first place?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 14, 2009)

All the cubers who know what they're talking about know how insanely fast Yumu Tabuchi and Tomasz Zolnowski are (among many others). While many noob cubers claim that Nakajima is currently the fastest in the world at just about every event.

As a side note, Yumu's 16.90 OH average at Worlds was the most ridiculous cubing feat I've ever witnessed.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2009)

Kian said:


> Milan Baticz and Yumu Tabuchi are the first names that pop into my head for that.



Milan is effing insane. He is world class at just about every puzzle and gets next to no recognition.

Yumu is crazy good too. I knew he was beast at 3x3, OH, BLD and 4x4 but who knew he was good at feet?

Piti Pichedpan is awesome too. He is beast at OH, hopefully he will become less underrated now that he did well at WC.

Isaac Wappes and Chris Ness are beast at 4x4 too.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Milan Baticz and Yumu Tabuchi are the first names that pop into my head for that.
> ...



Milan is really cool. 

Yumu's a beast.

I talked to Sittinon (A Thai cuber who speaks perfect English) quite a bit, he's a really nice guy and he pwns at OH. Anyway, while I was cubing with Piti and Sittinon, Piti busted out a few nonlucky OH sub 15s and had no reaction whatsoever.

The three of them definitely deserve more recognition.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 14, 2009)

What about Ravi?


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 14, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> What about Ravi?



I think he is underrated, but that's probably because he doesn't compete that much. Austin Moore is too. He pwns with roux... 

Pretty much Missouri cubers pwn


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 14, 2009)

Underrated:

John Tamanas got sub-10 average.

Piti Pichedpan is super good at OH.

Durben Virtucio is fast at 3x3, really good at 4x4, and he's young (turning 13 in November, I believe).

They all deserve more attention, but don't get much. Of course, there are a lot of underrated people, I just couldn't think of any.

Wait, there's this one kid, ehm... Justin... Ad.. Adsarua? Sorry if I misspelled your name, Justin. He's done pretty well at 3x3 and okay at BLD in competition. Yeah, he's kinda underrated too. I hear he's getting even faster at home though, so you better watch out.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 14, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Wait, there's this one kid, ehm... Justin... Ad.. Adsarua? Sorry if I misspelled your name, Justin. He's done pretty well at 3x3 and okay at BLD in competition. Yeah, he's kinda underrated too. I hear he's getting even faster at home though, so you better watch out.



Is it Justin Adsuara?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Durben Virtucio is fast at 3x3, really good at 4x4, and he's young (turning 13 in November, I believe).



And he's only been cubing since February 08. Which is insane.


----------



## Kian (Oct 14, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, there's this one kid, ehm... Justin... Ad.. Adsarua? Sorry if I misspelled your name, Justin. He's done pretty well at 3x3 and okay at BLD in competition. Yeah, he's kinda underrated too. I hear he's getting even faster at home though, so you better watch out.
> ...



Really? Really?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Durben Virtucio is fast at 3x3, really good at 4x4, and he's young (turning 13 in November, I believe).
> ...



You also have to take into consideration how much cubing each person does per day. I have no idea how much Durben cubes, but according to Sittinon, Piti makes sure he does over 1000 solves every day.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 14, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, there's this one kid, ehm... Justin... Ad.. Adsarua? Sorry if I misspelled your name, Justin. He's done pretty well at 3x3 and okay at BLD in competition. Yeah, he's kinda underrated too. I hear he's getting even faster at home though, so you better watch out.
> ...



Nah, that can't be it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 14, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > edd5190 said:
> ...



I knew that Justin Adsuara was the person in question, I just made it a question because I wasn't sure about the spelling of his name.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Durben Virtucio is fast at 3x3, really good at 4x4, and he's young (turning 13 in November, I believe).
> ...



DANG! That's when I started.


----------



## Forte (Oct 14, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Nah, I believe it's Justina 
She is the one Fridrich user who does not know MGLS


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 14, 2009)

pogobat should deserve more attention, I solved my first cube with his tutorial and so did most of my friends. but because of him i still use green cross:fp


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 14, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> but because of him i still use green cross:fp



Actually, you use green cross because of Dan Knights.


----------



## blah (Oct 14, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> pogobat should deserve more attention





> Channel Views: 2,083,142
> Subscribers: 112,148
> #47 - Most Subscribed (All Time) - Directors


I disagree.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Oct 14, 2009)

I say the most underrated are Durben John Virtucio, Milán Baticz, and Adam Polkowski.

Thanks to those who said me


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 14, 2009)

Definitely Ye Na Yang


----------



## elcarc (Oct 14, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Definitely Ye Na Yang



best times ive ever seen, easily the closest to being a wr solver.
definitely underatted 
l


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 14, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Derrick Eide is the hardest working yet least rewarded cuber EVER...



I was waiting for that


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 14, 2009)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > edd5190 said:
> ...


1000 in total for all different puzzles? Or just 3x3...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 14, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



All events. Although, Piti only does 2-5 and OH.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 14, 2009)

I think that Anthony Searle guy is underrated. He's been fast for many months, been to many competitions considering the time between his first one and Worlds, and is constantly improving in a few events.
He gets like no recognition.

Does he even have an account here?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> been to many competitions considering the time between his first one and Worlds



And why does this warrant recognition?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 14, 2009)

It was sarcasm.

But now that you mention, you're right. =/


----------



## blah (Oct 14, 2009)

Underrated: Me.

No one knows I have a *33.40 PLL time attack*.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

Underrated: Cubes=Life. Coming up with all the ZBLL's himself (wait a second, herself? dunno)

THIS IS MADNESS! That is... 41x algs! And lots of them are quite long.


----------



## Faz (Oct 14, 2009)

Overrated: Me, Nakajima.

Underrated: Random Taiwanese/Chinese guys, Milan.

Also, the reason those people don't get much attention is because they don't really share their times, and make videos.

I think the reason I am so overrated is that I share my pb's and make videos of my current speed.




*LukeMayn* said:


> Underrated: Me
> Joking, joking...



Nope, thats right 



Edmund said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Overrated: Dan Brown
> ...



Indeed.



Edmund said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > edd5190 said:
> ...



Hehe, I started in April


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Overrated: Me
> 
> I think the reason I am so overrated is that I share my pb's and make videos of my current speed.


Yes, but at the same time, your 2x2 and 3x3 a12's beat the World Record a5. So you're dominant at both.

Breandon is crazy at 3x3 and good at 2x2, but you're crazy at both. Peopel don't say you're the best in the world, as most people do rate Harris and Breandon higher, but after them, who next? We rate you highly because you're awesome! I still think most people would say that you're top 5 at 3x3 in the world, and I would say you're top 3 in the world at 2x2.


Did I mention that you're awesome, and deserve to be rated highly? And you had a 6.59 or something with a PLL skip you forced, yet you tell almost no one about it.


----------



## Weston (Oct 14, 2009)

What about Hazzelelponi Gabot?
She had a pretty good official sub 7 3x3 single at CO if i remember correctly.


----------



## Faz (Oct 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Overrated: Me
> ...



LOL noway.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Just checked this http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average and maybe you're right. I though there was Rowe and Edouard sub 4, and the rest were over 4. Why was everyone tipping Rowe in the Worlds, when there are many other people also close. Change that to top 5 after Phil Thomas. BTW, does he still cube? Coz if he doesn't then he doesn't count.


----------



## cubestack (Oct 14, 2009)

Definitely Breandan, he got some recognition a few months ago due to his sub-10 average of 12 but he was underrated until he won the WC. He's a nice guy and he is responsive on youtube as well unlike a number of great cubers. He deserved to win, I felt he deserved to get at least a sub-9 but it was not to be, so good luck to him next time


----------



## Escher (Oct 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Just checked this http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=222&regionId=&years=&show=100%2BPersons&average=Average and maybe you're right. I though there was Rowe and Edouard sub 4, and the rest were over 4. Why was everyone tipping Rowe in the Worlds, when there are many other people also close. Change that to top 5 after Phil Thomas. BTW, does he still cube? Coz if he doesn't then he doesn't count.



Well, afaik Phil Thomas does still cube, everybody tipped Rowe because Rowe is the WR holder and has reinforced it twice I think (plus he knows the best method ).
And Faz really isn't top 5 at 2x2; his PB his low 3s which is good, but I know for a fact that 9/12 of the top 12 have had a sub 3 average of 12, and I would be extremely surprised if there wasn't at the very least twice that number who've had sub 3 averages (David Woner for example) who aren't up there. 
That said, If he got round to learning CLL he would get a sub 3 average with little difficulty and be one of the better 2x2ers in the world.
Feliks is _extremely good_ at 3x3, megaminx and 5x5, and very good at everything else

EDIT: Breandan doesn't own a 2x2... How can he be 'good'? 
EDIT2: Top 5 might be a little generous for 3x3; Harris Chan, Erik Akkersdijk & Breandan Vallance have all sub 9.5ed an a12, and it's probable that Breandan has had a sub 10 a50, and there are plenty of people in the top 50 for 3x3 that we know nearly nothing about, many who are probably capable of sub 10ing (Pichedpan anyone?).

I'm trying to say that Feliks is absolutely amazing, but he likely isn't top 5... yet.


----------



## Faz (Oct 14, 2009)

I suck at megaminx Rowan, you should know that.

I need to learn full CLL.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 14, 2009)

Weston said:


> What about Hazzelelponi Gabot?
> She had a pretty good official sub 7 3x3 single at CO if i remember correctly.



sub 7...minutes?


----------



## Escher (Oct 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I suck at megaminx Rowan, you should know that.



Yeah, but so does everybody else 



fazrulz said:


> I need to learn full CLL.



You really do! It's not hard... What cases do you have yet to learn?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 14, 2009)

blah said:


> Underrated: Me.
> 
> No one knows I have a *33.40 PLL time attack*.



You know..all you have to do is get one on video


----------



## mazei (Oct 14, 2009)

Underrated: The guy above me...I'm serious.

He can pwn me at BLD easy now and even blah(suprise!!) perhaps.


----------

